# Kodak Brownie No.2



## MonkeyFish (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a full working Kodak Brownie No.2 i don't think its worth much but i was wondering where the best place to sell it would be? If its sellable atall.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 27, 2009)

You could sell it on ebay. You may get $5. There are a lot of them around.


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 27, 2009)

well, as I'm looking on Ebay, it seems that the prices they go for depend entirely on the type of Brownie no. 2 it is. That's probably where I would suggest trying to sell it, or perhaps on craigslist.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 29, 2009)

Not collectible for value but for nostalgia. Better use it...


----------



## Dwig (Sep 29, 2009)

If by any chance you actually have the original box for that #2 Brownie you could have something with some value. The original boxes are rare and somewhat sought after. The camera itself is rather common and of no significant collectable value by itself.


----------

